# Hornwort bubbling!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I started setting up my new tank, which I am placing near the window to make use of sunlight. To start cycling, I put in one guppy (the shrimp eater, if you've been following my threads), and threw in the filter media from my existing, recently cycled tank, and some hornwort from that same tank.

This morning, bright sunlight shone on the tank, and I noticed that the hornwort was bubbling!

Unlike what you might be thinking, the bubbles aren't coming from its needle leaves, instead, they're coming out of the end of the main stem, where I cut it from the main growth. The bubbles weren't slow either, they were an almost continuous stream of tiny bubbles, like what you might see from a really small air pump!

Is this the result of photosynthesis? Has anyone else ever seen something like this?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

it is releasing oxygen i believe. My crypts and swords do this all the time when the leaves are freshly broken.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Indeed, this phenomenon is known as "false pearling". The plants are not actually photosynthesizing, but are losing oxygen due to the cut/damage in their structure.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Indeed, this phenomenon is known as "false pearling". The plants are not actually photosynthesizing, but are losing oxygen due to the cut/damage in their structure.


Why does this only happen under sunlight then? Besides, there's no way that hornwort could store that much oxygen.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It happens more readily under sunlight. When there is light, the plant begins to move resources around, and if there is a wound in the plant, it will start leaking from there.

And the oxygen is not stored per se, but is simply being produced, and continuously escaping from the wound.

After a few days, it will likely not bubble from that point anymore.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It happens more readily under sunlight. When there is light, the plant begins to move resources around, and if there is a wound in the plant, it will start leaking from there.
> 
> And the oxygen is not stored per se, but is simply being produced, and continuously escaping from the wound.
> 
> After a few days, it will likely not bubble from that point anymore.


Ah I see, but it is a sign that the plant is photosynthesizing, right?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Plants will photosynthesize in the presence of light.


----------

